# Worst Album Covers



## Don Vito (Nov 28, 2012)

Inspired by the other thread.






This is absolutely horrid. Maybe that's what they were going for? Who knows...


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 28, 2012)

These 3 came to mind quickly but there are hundreds more...


----------



## Al NiCotin (Nov 28, 2012)

Just for the logo


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Nov 28, 2012)

1. Scorpions - Virgin Killer. I'd post the artwork but I'd probably get in trouble, so just look it up.

2. Scorpions - Animal Magnatism


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 28, 2012)

I love all these bands and albums, but I don't really enjoy the covers.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 28, 2012)

i choose this one


----------



## Rojne (Nov 28, 2012)

Damn.. that Cradle of Filth cover is bad, really bad..

.. the Maiden cover too... yuk


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 28, 2012)

this...?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2012)

Now, I wish I can find the full artwork of this one, because it's even more hilarious.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 28, 2012)

Rojne said:


> Damn.. that Cradle of Filth cover is bad, really bad..
> 
> .. the Maiden cover too... yuk


I think we can all agree,

late 90's CG=


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 28, 2012)

Brodessa said:


> I love all these bands and albums, but I don't really enjoy the covers.



Other than the mastodon one, I think all these are neat. I always thought the BoO one was sweet.


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 28, 2012)

GSingleton said:


> Other than the mastodon one, I think all these are neat. I always thought the BoO one was sweet.


Ahh well, everybody has their own thoughts. I REALLY enjoy all the albums, and I can't really say EXACTLY why I dislike the album covers.. They aren't disgustingly bad like some of the others posted. (Cradle of Filth xD) But they didn't really appeal to me. :/


----------



## Rojne (Nov 28, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I think we can all agree,
> 
> late 90's CG=



The fun thing is.. those albums are quite recent


----------



## mgh (Nov 28, 2012)

both the Phlebotomized album covers are shit. however, the top one (their sophomore effort) also contains entirely shit music. The lower cover, for 'Immense, Intense, Suspense' is the artwork for a superb prog DM album which was far ahead of its time when it was released in the mid-90s - any Ne Obliviscaris, My Dying Bride or Katatonia fan shoujlod check 'em out!


----------



## ChrisRushing (Nov 28, 2012)

Bloodbath Salt said:


> 1. Scorpions - Virgin Killer. I'd post the artwork but I'd probably get in trouble, so just look it up.



Wow, that is pretty disturbing. What were they going for lol?


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 28, 2012)

Always thought the CD shot on Youthanasia was pretty damned awful.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Nov 28, 2012)

The pixelated blow up of a larger picture:


----------



## Sofos (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty much anything by Judas Priest or ZZ Top.


----------



## I Voyager (Nov 28, 2012)

Al NiCotin said:


> Just for the logo



Seriously? I've always loved that artwork.

But the worst is most definitely:


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 28, 2012)

mgh said:


> both the Phlebotomized album covers are shit. however, the top one (their sophomore effort) also contains entirely shit music. The lower cover, for 'Immense, Intense, Suspense' is the artwork for a superb prog DM album which was far ahead of its time when it was released in the mid-90s - any Ne Obliviscaris, My Dying Bride or Katatonia fan shoujlod check 'em out!


 
You know Phlebotomized, that's awesome! I used to hang out with them a couple of times when I was in college and was in a rock band with their drummer from 2005 to 2007. I fully agree on your opinion by the way.


----------



## TristanTTN (Nov 28, 2012)

This is one of my favorite albums, but I never liked the album cover...


----------



## asher (Nov 28, 2012)

This wasn't the OP?


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 28, 2012)

Everything is terrible about this band


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 28, 2012)

^ What. The. Fuck.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 28, 2012)

Please don't tell Mr. Segal. I'd prefer my neck unbroken.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 28, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Everything is terrible about this band


Welcome to Myspace.com


----------



## wespaul (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 28, 2012)

This is still one of my favorites;






See also; anything from Manowar.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 28, 2012)

Raw meat and decapitated baby dolls? Necrophagist and Cryptopsy ain't got nothin' on the Beatles. The alternative cover isn't all that much better.






Great band, wut cover.






I actually bought this album just for the cover. Way to oversell a mediocre record.






Again, I love Alice but man he's had some bad ideas.






Really? This is Jethro Tull? I'd expect something like this from Kid Rock.






Oh. Okay then.








I figured I might get banned if I posted Lovesexy. Look it up and be infatu... I mean scarred for life.






I keep seeing this at the record store because no-one ever buys it. Wonder why... Same with this one:






You might be able to tell I love these threads.


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 28, 2012)

This combined with the album title makes me


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Andromalia (Nov 28, 2012)

I win, I think, gentlemen.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 28, 2012)

ilyti said:


>


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 29, 2012)

Look this one up yourself

This one too.


----------



## MFB (Nov 29, 2012)

wespaul said:


>



This one just seems like a big "FUCK YOU" to everyone who knows of them/enjoys their music, I mean the title is "Because They Can" for Christ's sake! 

Who could forget such classic album covers by say, Love Mother?





Or perhaps, Jim Post's "I Love My Life"?





Still not satisfied? Well here's some Devastatin' Dave the Turntable Slave for ya!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 29, 2012)

Type O Negative - Origin of the Feces


----------



## decypher (Nov 29, 2012)

I find the Images and Words Photoshop mess far worse than the WDADU cover...

anyway...


----------



## Rojne (Nov 29, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Look this one up yourself
> 
> This one too.



OH MY GOD


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 29, 2012)

the winner is...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Nov 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



lol. That totally reminds me of that Katamari videogame.

I nominate these two:






He is like the Mexican Justin Bieber -v-


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 29, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


>



wow...duck faces even way back then!


----------



## tm20 (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Goro923 (Nov 29, 2012)

There's millions of pages on the subject, these three are some of my favorites.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 29, 2012)

decypher said:


>



I swear Manowar is the only band on the planet with a body oil sponsorship. 


That said,









and my personal favorite,




Yeah, I'll bet they are, sloot.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2012)

Being only 21 and never having look into old music, I am absolutely overwhelmed by some of these old things


----------



## Malkav (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Robrecht (Nov 29, 2012)

MFB said:


> Who could forget such classic album covers by say, Love Mother?



Actually, "Liebe Mutter..." is the album (or, I'm guessing, single) title. It means "Dear mom". "Heino" seems to be the name of the artist, presumably that strabistic young lad in the picture.

[/pedantry]

_Edit:_ The subtitle means "a bouquet of flowers that never wilts", and the text in the circle reads "a gift for the whole year". This is secretly about syphilis, isn't it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2012)

JEngelking said:


>



Painkiller's mutated half-brother? 

Also, the god of all bad album covers....


----------



## Ghoul-7 (Nov 29, 2012)

It looks like some 14-year old kid drew this, while he was bored in school


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2012)

Those Anthrax ablum covers are dope...


----------



## vstealth (Nov 29, 2012)

I always laugh when i see this one


----------



## Arsenal12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Truth.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 29, 2012)

I love everything Radiohead has ever done, but:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2012)

Ghoul-7 said:


> It looks like some 14-year old kid drew this, while he was bored in school



Remind's me of one of Pantera's early album covers.






And speaking of them...


----------



## phugoid (Nov 29, 2012)

This one isn't funny at all. (see story in article)
Dawn of the Black Hearts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TIBrent (Nov 29, 2012)

Brodessa said:


>


Crazy, you are. The In Absentia artwork is amazing. Well I mean, it has to be, Opeth has been trying to it off ever since.
-Brent


----------



## jr1092 (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 29, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> the winner is...



damn, they are buff


----------



## blaaargh (Nov 29, 2012)

phugoid said:


> This one isn't funny at all. (see story in article)
> Dawn of the Black Hearts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wrong thread


----------



## MFB (Nov 29, 2012)

Robrecht said:


> Actually, "Liebe Mutter..." is the album (or, I'm guessing, single) title. It means "Dear mom". "Heino" seems to be the name of the artist, presumably that strabistic young lad in the picture.
> 
> [/pedantry]
> 
> _Edit:_ The subtitle means "a bouquet of flowers that never wilts", and the text in the circle reads "a gift for the whole year". This is secretly about syphilis, isn't it?



Really, I thought Liebe was the ...not sure the word for it but another form of Liebst which IIRC was "love" as if you were to say "I love you" to someone? It's been years since I took German so I may be wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## skisgaar (Nov 29, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Please don't tell Mr. Segal. I'd prefer my neck *unbroken*.








UNBROKEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Robrecht (Nov 29, 2012)

MFB said:


> Really, I thought Liebe was the ...not sure the word for it but another form of Liebst which IIRC was "love" as if you were to say "I love you" to someone? It's been years since I took German so I may be wrong.



Yeah, you're absolutely right, "lieben" as a verb means to love, and "ich liebe dich" means "I love you". There's also the noun "Liebe", meaning simply "love" (the concept, as in "the power of love"). But it can also be an adjective, and in that case it means something like "sweet", "lovely" or "dear". Among other things, it can be used in a cordial salutation (e.g., at the start of a letter). In the present context, that seems like the most plausible scenario to me. Anyway, sorry -- [/off topic] [/more pedantry]... See, get me started on the subject of language and this happens!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 29, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



wow i just finally realized after all these years thats not a shell, its a snot sucker!!!


----------



## ASoC (Nov 29, 2012)

I win


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 29, 2012)

phugoid said:


> This one isn't funny at all. (see story in article)
> Dawn of the Black Hearts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


DSBM bands wish they had something like this.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 29, 2012)

phugoid said:


> This one isn't funny at all. (see story in article)
> Dawn of the Black Hearts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



hate all you want, but i actually consider this a very good album cover, considering who is on it. I am sure if Dead were to see this, he would fully support it, and probably say something along the lines of "Should have gotten a better picture with more blood" or something. He was really into the morbid (no pun intended) stuff.


----------



## The_Mop (Nov 29, 2012)

I nominate this:






It's almost spinal tap esque - none more green! Yes, it's a shitty picture. No, you're not missing anything.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 29, 2012)

^Is there something in that "C" that I wish I could unsee?


----------



## Rojne (Nov 30, 2012)

I saw something hideous down at the recordstore.. need to go and take a picture!


----------



## Pat_tct (Nov 30, 2012)

on the subject of "Heino",

that thing on the Cover is aktually a dude.
Heino is one of the most famous "Schlager" Stars in Germany. Meansing he sings classical old german pop music.... or what ever this is called in english. that stuff my grandma lsitens to^^....


Robrecht was absolutly right with his explanation of the title and everything

"Liebe Mutter..." or "Dearest Mother..." is actually an album. god this is so freakin old.

but yeah.... just wanted to clarify
any other questions for a german speaking dude?


----------



## ilyti (Nov 30, 2012)

I own this Manowar album: (NSFW, tits content)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gods-of-war-Cover.JPG 

This Randy Blythe looking guy at the back makes me lol every time I see this languishing in the dollar bin at the record store:






EVERYTHING by Burton Cummings


----------



## IamSatai (Nov 30, 2012)

asher said:


> This wasn't the OP?



 It's like a grown up PTSD Clarinet Boy:


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Nov 30, 2012)

Pat_tct said:


> on the subject of "Heino",
> 
> that thing on the Cover is aktually a dude.
> Heino is one of the most famous "Schlager" Stars in Germany. Meansing he sings classical old german pop music.... or what ever this is called in english. that stuff my grandma lsitens to^^....
> ...



Heino is br000tal for sure ! But I think the .org really NEEDS to see one of those infamous Rex Gildo or Roland Kaiser artworks, muahahah. That would be


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Nov 30, 2012)

[


----------



## wankerness (Dec 1, 2012)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> it's actually Periodic Table Element Symbols. even though the only one that they used that is ACTUALLY real is Ne, Neon



Oh, good call, never thought of that. THe actual picture is still repulsive though.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 12, 2013)

Bumping because Metal Archives has a similar thread going, and this is what came out of it.


----------



## matisq (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh David


----------



## ridner (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## TIBrent (Mar 12, 2013)

The new adema record takes that award for me :


----------



## wankerness (Mar 12, 2013)

I think that's pretty hilarious, much better than all their old ones. The pose, the jagged edges making it look like it was made by cutting out photos and sticking them to a castle backdrop with no effort to match shadows, etc makes it pretty clear to me that it was supposed to look awful and supposed to be funny.

EDIT: Wow, the number of people who think that was supposed to look good is worrying. Even Adema couldn't possibly have been serious with that, could they?


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 12, 2013)

Erghhh... enough of this cracked.com shit


----------



## wankerness (Mar 12, 2013)

That "I don't like me either" one looks modern, and also rules.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 13, 2013)

No, by all means keep posting stuff from cracked.com. I don't frequent it enough to catch the good stuff.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 20, 2013)

This shit:






What in the actual shit is it? It is 2013 isn't it?


----------



## craigny (Mar 21, 2013)

wespaul said:


>


 Just because they can dosen't mean they should....yowzer..


----------



## craigny (Mar 21, 2013)

Can't believe nobody posted this one yet...




and there a few other Sabbath covers id throw in there.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 16, 2013)

Bumpage for what I just stumbled on

Music fan's collection of the worst album covers of all time featuring accordions, cows and a man in a gorilla suit | Mail Online


























There's more in the link


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>






Really? How dare you...


----------



## bigredmetfan (Apr 17, 2013)

It's funny seeing what people think is really bad album covers.....Most of them are super outdated and were just following what was big at the time. You can totally tell what era they came out of


----------



## jmcnelisdroid (Apr 17, 2013)

Man, I'm surprised that this album cover has not been posted yet. Bad album cover, bad album.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 17, 2013)

It's not old... this is their latest that came out THIS YEAR!


----------



## ilyti (Apr 17, 2013)

bigredmetfan said:


> It's funny seeing what people think is really bad album covers.....Most of them are super outdated and were just following what was big at the time. You can totally tell what era they came out of



Yeah, every accordion album I have has a cover like that.


----------



## skeels (Apr 17, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Yeah, every accordion album I have has a cover like that.


 
How.. many... accordian albums do you have?


----------



## crg123 (Apr 18, 2013)

This thread is gold. For more popular bands Manowar's body oil feast takes the cake



>



This one made me laugh though


----------



## oompa (Apr 18, 2013)

most of these are hilarious 

I am baffled at a few of them though.. Nirvana's Nevermind cover is brilliant, Rammstein's is amazing too, Prince's and PPT's aren't that bad either..

Not like "my lips are for blowing"  fucking hilarious that one haha


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 18, 2013)

jmcnelisdroid said:


> Man, I'm surprised that this album cover has not been posted yet. Bad album cover, bad album.


That looks like a calling card some 12 year old would make in Black Ops II.


----------



## Sofos (Apr 19, 2013)

And this. Especially this (view full size for ultimate effect):


----------



## elrrek (Apr 19, 2013)

Every Manowar record, especially when they used the same picture for 2 different albums.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 9, 2014)

I just felt like bumping this thread.






why is allan holdsworth burning in hell?


----------



## mike0 (Mar 9, 2014)

One of my all time favorites:


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 2, 2016)

bump


----------



## DLG (Jun 2, 2016)




----------

